

25,000 sex website passwords exposed by LulzSec - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/12/26000-sex-website-usernames-and-passwords-exposed-by-lulzsec/

======
mikle
I feel like this is old news... I mean there are so many high profile tech
companies being hacked, a random porn site seems like an easy target.

Is there a point behind this?

------
pistacchio
none of them works... a friend of mine said! @:)

